# Stiche im Wasser ?



## katerliese (6. Juli 2009)

Hallo Teichfreunde,

wir waren am Wochenende ausgiebig in unserem Teich baden und nun sind die Kinder total zerstochen. Die Stiche sehen Mückenstichen ähnlich, sind aber über den ganzen Körper verteilt und vergrößern sich auch, wenn man kratzt. Möglich, dass das aus dem Wasser kommt ?

Viele Grüße von der Katerliese !


----------



## CoolNiro (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Stiche im Wasser ?*

Hallo Liese ¿ (Ironie),

such mal nach Zerkarie, Entenfloh und Badedermatitis.

Habt Ihr viele __ Schnecken im Teich? 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## katerliese (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Stiche im Wasser ?*

Hallo Andy,

vielen Dank !

Badedermatites würde ich ausschließen, da alle betroffen sind. __ Schnecken haben wir viele, Horn- oder Turmschnecken meine ich. Und Entenflöhe wären möglich, denn __ Enten beehren uns auch immer mal. 
Ich bin als einzige übrigens nicht betroffen, vermutlich da ich nach dem Baden gleich geduscht habe.

Viele Grüße von der Liese !


----------



## katerliese (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Stiche im Wasser ?*

Hallo Andy

hm, hab jetzt mal nachgeschaut und natürlich ist die Badedermatitis nicht auszuschließen, da ja alle 3 Sachen das Gleiche beschreiben. Sieht sehr danach aus, dass wir das wirklich haben. Ist Gott sei Dank recht harmlos und ein bisschen kann man ja auch tun. Also Danke noch mal !

Viele Grüße !


----------



## CoolNiro (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Stiche im Wasser ?*

im Wikipedia steht dazu einiges.

Gruß
Andy


----------

